# Touring Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, France.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
We are planning a four week trip to Belgium, Luxembourg and a little bit of Germany but mainly Eastern France.
Starting in Calais, the rough route would be Ostende, through Belgium, Luxembourg, German border towns and then France.
In France, maybe ANNECY, NANCY, METZ and REIMS areas?

We usually like the AIRES (not autoroute aires) but can also use ACSI and Camping Cheques. Can anyone give us any ideas on Routes, places to stay and visit. ANY suggestions would be great.
Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nancy is wonderful ! Don't miss it.

There is a very good campsite - Camping le Brabois- on the hill above Nancy with regular bus service to town.

http://www.uk.camping-brabois.com/LieuHebergement.aspx

Things to see: the exhibition of Daum glass in the basement of the Musee des Beaux Arts ( and the paintings in there), the Musee de L'Ecole de Nancy for some stunning art nouveau furniture etc, Place Stanislas and the roads around, the public park ( take a picnic and watch the storks).

Metz is also a very good city to visit. There is an aire at the gates of the Municipal campsite which also operates the Stop Acceuil Camping Car scheme and is on the banks of the river. The whole city- inc. campsite- offers free wifi. It's an easy walk into town or there is a bus service close by.

http://www.mairie-metz.fr/metz2/decouvrir/hebergement_resto_tourisme/camping.php

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't forget Alsace; lots of motorhome friendly villages & towns in the wine area - Kayserberg has a good Aire and a very nice municipal site. A bit further north and across the Rhine is Baden Baden - lovely town & free parking available (no dump, so go prepared!!). All in the MHF sites guide. :wink:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Grizzly,
Thanks for the info. Will definitely go to Nancy and Metz. Can you give me more info on the Stop Acceuil Camping Car Scheme which I'm not familiar with.
Thanks again.
sennen523.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Belgium*

Hi Sennen....

Done a couple of days stay in Belgium last year and would recomend a stop over in a small town called Bouillon......very pretty location on the river over looked by a very impressive castle.

Second recomendation would be a trip to Bastogne which is a very historical from the pont of view it featured heavily in "The Battle of the Bulge " in ww2, good museum and interesting town, if that floats your boat.

Dinger


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

In Luxembourg, Vianden Castle is interesting if you're into castles.
Echternach is a nice little town.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Can you give me more info on the Stop Acceuil Camping Car Scheme which I'm not familiar with.
> sennen523.


It's operated by about 500 campsites in France. They provide an area with no or limited facilities ( ie no hookup) on their site for which you pay about 8-10 euros per night. In theory you are not supposed to arrive until 6pm or later and you must leave by 10 am next day but in practise they are not usually that picky.

You can use the campsite facilities - ie showers etc but you are usually not pitched on a grassy pitch. More like an aire really.

Here is a site to download a list of the campsites that participate ( Click on the Guide Stop Acceuil Camping Car which has a tiny Acrobat symbol next to it about half way down the page)

http://www.ffcc.fr/71/html/partenaires-professionnels/gestionnaires-de-campings.aspx

Enjoy Nancy- we loved it !

G


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks bognormike, dinger, tonyt and Grizzly for all your valued ideas.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

bump.

Hello All, 
Can anyone else help me with ideas?

Regards.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi 
We have just come back from Holland, Belgium, Luxembourg and Northern France.

Camping Kockelscheuer, just south of Luxembourg City is a great base, and does an over-60's all-in special of €42 for a week.
The Municipal at Grevenmacher is a bit basic, but right on the Mosel and its vineyards. Further down river is Camping du Port - not used, but nice spot.
Go to Verdun, Camping Les Breuils - and allow at least 2 days to explore the WW1 battlefields, cemeteries and memorials.
Also recommend Camping Le Vivier aux Carpes at St Quentin.

And stay off the main roads. The joy is in the countryside.

TC


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks ThursdaysChild, sounds good. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We like Lac Du Der , it is a manmade reservoir just south of Dijon, with sailing, birdwatching etc and a level cyclepath all the way round (28kms) it has several official and unofficial aires around the lake.

Also recommend a visit to Colmar, wonderful alsacien town, but had to use the municpal as didnt appear to be an aire.

have a great trip
Jon


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Jon, I'm sure we will and thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The Alsace wine route is a great place to go, with lots of Aires and good camp sites. The villages of Bergheim, (excellent Aire with individual plots and a wine tasting cellar) Turckheim, where you must see the stork nests in fact anywhere along the wine route is great. , Eguisheim, the village where all the streets form a circle. Kaysersberg where Albert Schweitzer was born and his museum now stands

En-route down or back then Strasbourg old town is a must. There is a good little site not far from the centre, very secure and a walk along the river into town. At night the town is lit up and the cathedral lights light in sequence with music every half hour and all around the river are theme lights. Not sure when the lights end - probably late Sept so get there before you miss it.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Vennwood, 
Your suggestions sound great, will definitely try these. Very much appreciated.
sennen523.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We love that area and went to a few Aires and municipals around there.

1. Colmar we also stayed at the Municipal and you can catch the bus/tram at the end of the drive.

2. Kayersburg Aire, lovely little place with a huge Aire, can't remember the cost.

3. Caves at Hans sur Les, the caves are amazing and they have a brand new Aire in the town, the water was cut off but if you look across the field you will see the cemetry where there is room to park and the tap is on the outside of the wall . http://www.showcaves.com/english/be/showcaves/Han.html

4. Konnesburg castle (not spelt right at all) one of the best places we visited, in the clouds its so high, get there before lunch as it gets really busy after. Drive up as plenty of parking at the top. http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2310792700096324975rZdXoj

4. Strasbourg we stayed at the municipal here and again got the tram in, think you need to get 2 to get to the centre but easy to do and once there you can just tram all day for very reasonable cost. Le Petite France is in the city and the place to go, a bit of a walk from the centre but we fatties did it so can't be that far and well worth it.

5. Monschau went here for the xmas market and just loved the place, said we would like to go back when not so busy but never got around to it yet. there is an Aire just on the hill side which at market time is packed but I am sure would be alot quieter normally.

Got to get some work done now, have a great trip, wish it was us.

Mandy


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks mandyandandy for all your ideas, time and help, it's very much appreciated.
Don't WORK too hard!
Al.
sennen523.


----------

